# mp3 abspielen mit JMF realisiert - Alternative?



## qde (3. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe etwas programmiert, wo ein mp3-Sound abgespielt werden soll. Das habe ich mit Hilfe des Java Media Frameworks realisiert. 
Das ganze sieht so aus: 
  Player player;
        File f = new File("notice.mp3");
        URL url = f.toURL();
        player = Manager.createPlayer(url);
        player.start();

Bei mir und vielen anderen Kunden funktioniert das ganze einwandfrei, doch es gibt einige, die das JMF installiert haben und trotzdem eine Exception bekommen. Die Fehlermeldung lautet "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/Manager". Das deutet doch eigentlich eindeutig darauf hin, dass das JMF nicht richtig installiert wurde, oder?

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit eine mp3-Datei über Java abzuspielen (kein applet)?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2006)

Hallo!



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/Manager


Lässt darauf schließen, dass die entsprechenden JMF jars nicht im Classpath liegen.
Es gibt noch den JLayer für Java http://www.javazoom.net/javalayer/javalayer.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## qde (5. März 2006)

Sorry für die Frage, aber wie kann man denn jars "in den Classpath legen"? Ich habe das JMF installiert und es hat auf anhieb geklappt. Meine Kunden haben ebenfalls das JMF installiert. bei manchen klapp es, bei anderen nicht. Wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass die JMF-Jars bei allen im Classpath liegen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. März 2006)

Hallo!

Wie startest du denn deine Anwendung?
Du kannst beim Aufruf des java Launchers den Classpath angeben:
java -cp .;c:\tmp\a.jar;c:\tmp\b.jar;..\lib\c.jar de.tutorials.Main
(das gleiche klappt natürlich auch mit javaw)
Liegt deine Anwendung in Form eines ausführbarem jars vor, so kannst du in der Manifest.mf Datei über das Class-Path Attribut die Pfade zu den benötigten Bibliotheken angeben.
Bsp.:

```
Class-Path: ../conf/log4j.properties activation.jar commons-collections.jar commons-lang.jar commons-logging.jar log4j-1.2.9.jar mail.jar pircbot.jar spring.jar joda-time-1.2.jar
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## qde (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
Ich starte meine Java-Anwendung wie folgt: 
start javaw -classpath Anwendung.jar;mysql.jar package.Klasse

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss, wohin, der Anwender das JMF hin installiert, es beim Programmstart zu starten. Das komische ist, dass es bei einigen einfach so funktioniert, wenn sie das JMF installieren. (Ohne Angabe der JMF-Jars biem start der Anwendung) Bei mir klappt das auch. Das ist für mich ein Rätsel!


----------

